# Northern Spain



## mikesussex (May 28, 2011)

I am considering moving within the next 5-7 years and have started learning Spanish (I have some basics). I know Catalunya well, having briefly lived in Barcelona many years ago (although only for a couple of months.) However I need to try to investigate more specific areas. I don't drive so would need to be near an airport and decent public transport initially (whilst I rent). I want to avoid big ex-pat areas and cities (no offence) and throw myself into a small town where I can learn the language, enjoy the local customs and possibly undertake volutary work. Where do I start? I know this is vague which is why I am starting early. Many thanks. I have some work I can do from home and would not need to work at this stage.
Any tips or advice?
Gracia - adios. Mike


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a look at Asturias, I was there last September it is sooooooooooooo beautiful!! The people are friendly, the food is excellent and they speak Castellano (Spanish) whereas in Barcelona it is Catalan.

There is also a good train and bus services and an International airport.

However the down side is it is cold in winter, but you could always holiday in the sunny Canary Islands

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mikesussex said:


> I am considering moving within the next 5-7 years and have started learning Spanish (I have some basics). I know Catalunya well, having briefly lived in Barcelona many years ago (although only for a couple of months.) However I need to try to investigate more specific areas. I don't drive so would need to be near an airport and decent public transport initially (whilst I rent). I want to avoid big ex-pat areas and cities (no offence) and throw myself into a small town where I can learn the language, enjoy the local customs and possibly undertake volutary work. Where do I start? I know this is vague which is why I am starting early. Many thanks. I have some work I can do from home and would not need to work at this stage.
> Any tips or advice?
> Gracia - adios. Mike


What an enviable position to be in! You could practically take a pin and stick it the map anywhere in Galicia, Cantabria, Asturias ... coast or mountains, rural or urban, take your pick. It might not be year-round sunshine but least they are prepared for cold snowy winters!

There is a TV series called Destiño España which looks at foreigners living in different parts of Spain. You can watch it online: Programas Destino: España - Web oficial - RTVE.es it gives you an idea of what different places are like. 

NB We've heard some pretty scary things on here recently about rural Catalunya and their attitude to foreigners, from One Who Knows - she will be along later I'm sure. And watching the Mossos de Escuadra beating up kids in Barcelona yesterday would certainly put me off wanting to live there ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> NB We've heard some pretty scary things on here recently about rural Catalunya and their attitude to foreigners, from One Who Knows - she will be along later I'm sure. And watching the Mossos de Escuadra beating up kids in Barcelona yesterday would certainly put me off wanting to live there ...


I knew long before I moved here what it was like in Cataluña. I won't go anywhere near the place , not even to drive through.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have driven through the area and it is really beautiful, it reminded me so much of Austria.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> I have driven through the area and it is really beautiful, it reminded me so much of Austria.


Another place with dodgy politics - beauty is only skin deep!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Another place with dodgy politics - beauty is only skin deep!


lol, but tbh I can´t think of anywhere on earth that doesn't have it's share of dodgy politics. Greenland maybe?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A couple of links to previous threads on the subject...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59893-northern-spain.html


----------



## mikesussex (May 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

Many thanks to all of you for taking the trouble to respond. You have certainly given me somewhere to start. I hope to retire in 6/7 years and will spend time before that investigating further. I didn't realise that Catalunya would bring so many negatives. I was in Barceloa about 20 years ago so I suspect that like many places (including many UK cities) its problems have become more worrying.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mikesussex said:


> Many thanks to all of you for taking the trouble to respond. You have certainly given me somewhere to start. I hope to retire in 6/7 years and will spend time before that investigating further. I didn't realise that Catalunya would bring so many negatives. I was in Barceloa about 20 years ago so I suspect that like many places (including many UK cities) its problems have become more worrying.


Keep in touch!

Of course if the separatists get their way, Catalunya might not even be part of Spain in 7 years time ...


----------

